# Found Prosthetic



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Found on beach in Split Mt: a prosthetic arm. Please call Melanie at River Runner, (435) 781-4919 for more info.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Check with John Wesley Powell. I think he was looking for one he lost a while back.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

I hope you find the right-ful owner


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope it wasn't his drinkin arm!


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> I hope it wasn't his drinkin arm!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm usually intrigued to hear the stories behind L&F entries, but I think I'll pass on this one....


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Andy H. said:


> I'm usually intrigued to hear the stories behind L&F entries, but I think I'll pass on this one....


You are way smarter than BS & I! But... there has to be a great story here


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Andy H. said:


> I'm usually intrigued to hear the stories behind L&F entries, but I think I'll pass on this one....


Don't be shy Andy. I'm sure the story will be disarming.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Somewhere there is someone sitting at home thinking, "I know I forgot something, I just can't put my finger on it....."
Thanks, I'll see myself out.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

This is a lot to put on your shoulders


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Belongs to Tevye. 

I never realized when he said, "On the other hand; no there is no other hand," he meant it like this.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Secondhand report that it is indeed JWPs


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Somebody should step up and give him a hand!


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank God this is gonna be all right


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Ya'll are pretty handy with those puns.........🐴


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Without that arm and hand, he's going to have to think of a way to get ahold of himself again.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Raise your hand if it's yours


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Must really suck at pattycake now. Look for the boat downstream, going in circles.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Im surprised nobody is up in arms over this


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm checking with the Wounded Warriors in Steamboat Springs. Apparently they had a passenger who lost two legs and arm in a flip. Thanks for all the smart a$$ answers though....I really appreciate the response.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Uh oh. We are all in trouble, again.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

melmorr said:


> Found on beach in Split Mt: a prosthetic arm. Please call Melanie at River Runner, (435) 781-4919 for more info.
> View attachment 69698


If it's not yours, just say No!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Off topic but back in the 70's I had a student with two prosthetic's, on his legs from the knees down and a prosthetic right arm, complete his flight training and earn his private pilot Certificate.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

melmorr said:


> I'm checking with the Wounded Warriors in Steamboat Springs. Apparently they had a passenger who lost two legs and arm in a flip. Thanks for all the smart a$$ answers though....I really appreciate the response.


I'm impressed that it floated. Hopefully the legs are also found. Those things are crazy expensive and not quick to replace.

And knowing plenty of veterans and their humor, I'm sure this will be the source of no small amount of ribbing and campfire stories for years to come!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Totally makes sense it was from a Wounded Warrior trip. I kind of figured that was very likely. I bet it happens more often than we realize.

I'm sure the owner is hearing from his buddies. And if they check in here, maybe there will be a laugh too. And relief that the arm will come home, hopefully without damage.

If I could think of another comment that could be considered in poor taste, I'd write it here.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I had the thought that maybe it was a Vernal local. Every time I've arrived at Split Mtn there's no less than 3 families dinking around at the water's edge.

Or a camper's.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> .


Well, at least your username is appropriate to be commenting in this thread!!


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

melmorr said:


> I'm checking with the Wounded Warriors in Steamboat Springs. Apparently they had a passenger who lost two legs and arm in a flip. Thanks for all the smart a$$ answers though....I really appreciate the response.


I'd be cautious going with those guys, sounds like they charge an arm and a leg for this stuff.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

co_bjread said:


> I'd be cautious going with those guys, sounds like they charge an arm and a leg for this stuff.


If you would read, sounds like an arm and two legs.

PS. Free bump to keep this thread at the top of the page.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> Well, at least your username is appropriate to be commenting in this thread!!


I don't have a peg leg.

......yet.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

I hope we didn't appear to be offhand here


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

I skipped over this thread for several days but got bored tonight. You guys never cease to entertain. You all deserve a hand!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, things are really getting out of hand.

Crossing my fingers this arm can be connected with its owner.


(on a serious note, I find prosthetics fascinating. I love composites and think it would be really rewarding to help build mobility devices.)


----------



## Concreteguy (Aug 11, 2021)

PoppyOscar said:


> Somewhere there is someone sitting at home thinking, "I know I forgot something, I just can't put my finger on it....."
> Thanks, I'll see myself out.


👈😂


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not mine. I'm more of a hands-on guy.


----------

